# Solved: Is it possible to run macros and formula in Excel on android tablet



## Pedro15

Have an Asus android tablet and want to use an excel sheet with a macro and formulas.

Is it possible.

Pedro


----------



## Pedro15

Found a way
HOW TO SET UP AN AUTOMATIC SHARE PRICE UPDATE SPREADSHEET
FOR USE ON AN ANDROID TABLET​
*INITIAL SET UP ON DESKTOP*

. OPEN GOOGLE DRIVE
. SELECT CREATE /SPREADSHEET
. NAME SPREADSHEET
. IN CELL B2 DOWNWARDS ENTER STOCK SYMBOL (eg. AGK.AX)
. GO TOOLS SCRIPT GALLERY AND ENTER GetStockInfo
. CLICK INSTALL AND GIVE AUTHORISATION
. GO TOOLS SCRIPT MANANGER/RUN
. WHEN SPREADSHEET OPENS FORMAT AS NUMBER AND SELECT $1000.12
. IN CELL E2 PLACE FORMULA =D2*C2 AND FORMAT AS ABOVE

*TO RUN WHEN SHEET OPENS*
. WITH SPREADSHEET OPEN AS ABOVE
. GO TOOLS SCRIPT MANAGER/EDIT
' THEN GO RESOURCES/CURRENT PROJECT TRIGGERS
. ON HIGHLIGHTED TEXT CLICK ON "CLICK HERE TO ADD ONE NOW" 
. ENSURE THE TRIGGER TO BE SET IS TO "GETTOP250,FROM ' SPREADSHEET,ONOPEN)
AND SAVE
. EXIT BACK TO SPREADSHEET AND TO TEST CANCEL THE SHARE . PRICES IN COLUMN C AND EXIT SHEET (ALL CHANGES ARE AUTOMATICALLY SAVED)
. GO TO GOOGLE DRIVE AND SELECT THE SPREADSHEET

*TO OPEN ON ANDROID TABLET*
. OPEN GOOGLE DRIVE
.OPEN RELEVANT SPREADSHEET
. GO TO LINK "GO TO SPREADHEET VIEW"
. AND THEN "CONTINUE TO DESKTOP VERSION"

THAT SHOULD PROVIDE SHARE PRICES


----------

